# Lucky Launcher II



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

http://youtu.be/vU3Fxdm7IcA

Showed up today in the mail so I took a go pro out (www.gopro.com) and filmed its first used. I love it so far. Throws it farther than I can without doing a running start "happy gilmore" type throw. 

Its super loud though, you really do need ear muffs. I thought, "ehhh whatever I shoot shot guns all the time without plugs" and this thing instantly left the ringing in my ear. 

Over all, the $170 I spent on the gun, plastic dummy and cartridges was worth it. 

We'll see how it holds up. I'll probably be blasting 10+blanks through it per day so we'll see. 

AJ


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

My biggest problem with them was that it promotes the dog jumping around (due to noise)and looking up at you when on line. When I had one I would step out 10-20 yards. A good tool to have when training alone.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

There are some real negatives in using the launcher you bought. I can tell when a client dog comes in that has had retrieves with this type of a launcher. They will run out to the distance it launches and start hunting. I have to do a lot of work to get them used to marking at different distances. It encourages the dog to look up at you instead of out in the field. Again I have to spend a lot of time for them to learn to look out at the gun stations.

The only time I use this type of launcher is to plant a blind in inaccessible locations (for me and my mule) across a pond, etc.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Like everything else, balance.


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't solely use it from the line. Last night I had my buddy shoot it about 40 yds away from me making for 100yd+ marked retrieves...

I think it helps with steadiness ALOT. I like it because it simulates a more realistic hunting situation where the big "bang" is right next to the dog (i.e. pit blinds, standing blind), as opposed to a training pistol out in the distance. I have noticed that the dogs look up at the launcher and get really excited when they see it, but when I say MARK, they are still looking out into the field. 

Looking at the launcher can be remedied by having a thrower out in the field just giving marks and not even using the launcher, just holding it. 

Abby and Danzig are steady as all hell with a gun out in the distance shooting but both of them broke yesterday as soon as I was shooting the launcher from the line, and I'm trying to break this habit. 

I'm gonna get some green loads because those yellows throw it super far especially if there is wind. 

I guess I should have added that I don't have a training pistol. I have read some of the reviews where people have found success with getting their dog to mark off the gun too, and thats something I wanna work on as well. 

good to hear all the input about it though. in the last 2 days I have used it 4 times and its great.


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

In response to all the negative feedback I have heard about how lucky launchers teach your dog to not look out in to the field and contributes to poor marking, I spent $14 at the local ace and made my launcher "remotely operated." I had it about 40yds away throwing a 100yd + mark.

Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/l-XHCnY1IpI


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

The first guy to own the company name of train-rite made a launcher stand for use with these types of launchers. It is a great invention and allowed you to use your launchers remotely with a TT or Dogra release system. I don't think they are available anymore...

dave


----------

